# 77 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

77 Days Till Halloween
8/15/2013

Shifting gears yet again … hate to say it, but a 2.5 months away from Halloween and I’m already starting to OD on this music. If I make a drastic shift, maybe I’ll be alright. So, we’ll try the Rockabilly folder. Which is pretty much just the same 50’s and 60’s surf music, only done by more recent artists. So maybe I won’t last that long. Let’s find out!

*Creepniks - Graveyard Shindig (2005)*
Pretty solid album here. With albums in this genre, you run the risk of all the songs sounding similar. This one has nice variety – fast vs. slow, vocals vs. instrumentals, instrumentation, western vs. surf, etc. Favorites: “El ****** Loco”, “Freaky Friday”.

*Famous Monsters - Around the World in 80 Bikinis (1999)*
This one is kind of a stinker. The first song is surf music with a yelled chorus (“Monster Girls Are Go!!”) and some screaming. Which is fine. The second song is … surf music, yelled chorus (“Monsters Over (some city)”), screaming. The 3rd song is … surf music, yelled chorus (“Do the Werewolf Wiggle”), screaming. There is some variety in the structures of the songs, but they mostly sound the same. No vocals (other than yelling and screaming). I like the last track, a recording of an “Actual Monster Party”, because it is different than the rest.

*Fantomas - The Director's Cut (2001)*
This one isn’t really Rockabilly … more of a “horror rock” … and is a little heavier than what I like. I love the idea … horrorrock versions of movie themes. Some songs work better for me than others. Highlights: “Experiment in Terror” (with lyrics!), “One Step Beyond: Fear”, “Spider Baby”, “Vendetta”. Lowlights: “Der Golem”, “Ave Satani”. 

*Gein and the Graverobbers - Hang Ten (2001)*
*Gein and the Graverobbers - Songs in the Key of Evil (2002)*
*Gein and the Graverobbers - The Passion of the Anti-Christ (2005)*
I like that this band throws a few movie / TV clips into a few of their songs … The Crypt Keeper, Disney’s Thrilling-Chilling Sounds, etc. But the band doesn’t stray from the horror-surf vibe very much at all. All instrumental, all the time. But (unlike Famous Monsters) they do it right. It’s pretty fun music, there’s no screaming or yelling, there’s just enough variety in keys and tempos to keep it fun. It sounds like they had fun making this music. So … Gein and the Graverobbers, I like you more than I like Famous Monsters and about as much as I like Creepniks.

*Ghastly Ones - A Haunting We Will Go-Go (1998)*
A little repetitive perhaps, but when the music kicks this much *** it’s OK to repeat it. Kinda like Pringles … the second one tastes just like the first, but they are both delicious so you keep eating them. (Now I’m hungry, dangit.) Song titles like “Pacific Ghost Highway” don’t hurt, either.


----------

